# Screen sticking to image.



## sxepride (May 24, 2016)

Having issues and tried almost everything, looking for answers. Printing on a manual press with plastisol. 

Overview:

Printing 3 color logo with white underbase. Underbase screen is 230 mesh, black, green and white (top coats) is on 110 mesh. Flashing underbase only. Using roller frames with mesh tension all around 30-35newtons.

Issue.

Attempting to print wet on wet after underbase flash and when printing the green then printing wet on the black, the screen (after push) is sticking to the green and pulling the green color off the shirt. I tried numerous off contact heights and nothing seams to work. I really do not want to flash after each color but is that the only choice? I am using adhesive and have no issues with the shirt pulling up off the pallet. Also using union EF mixo..ink.

Assumptions.

Could the issue be that I am using a 110 mesh and laying to much ink down? I was going to burn new screens using 156 or 230 for all the colors. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jchesley (Aug 19, 2016)

My guess is that the underbase is getting too hot.
Set up a box fan above the shirt board before printing your second color. The only other thing I can think of is your second color may be too thick and therefore, sticky. Put some reducer in to detack it a little bit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you able to print in a different order? Try printing the green last.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If your using 230 for undressed the n use 230 for the top coat. I use all Neman frames and mesh. I use 205 for under base with a double stroke and then print wet on wet with a 205. The colors must not touch and if wet on wet you must mix the ink well. Some colors require 9000 reducer. If your mixing a custom color(Pantone) then most the time no reducer is needed. But if using straight then some colors require a reducer or extender. The extender is needed to prevent crocking in reds, purples and sometimes green if after you cure you can rub top ink off or is bubbled. 

If using 110 for top coat wet on wet will likely not work with out extender and reducer if at all.


----------

